# Tech Wanted In London



## The Usual (May 14, 2008)

I have been working with a tech in London (great guy) but he has been a little busy lately. I am looking for someone good enough and willing to work on previously modded Traynors. I have a few. Things like tweaking gain stages and EQ. Adding a series effect loop. That kind of stuff.


----------

